# A/C drain clogged



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I searched, but didn't see anything. I tried to push a aluminum welding rod through the bottom, but even pulling the hose as straight as I can it wouldn't go all the way through. I guess I have to go from the inside. Anyone had to do this before and can save me some time?

Thanks.


----------



## TheRepairMan (Jun 30, 2009)

Crf450r420 said:


> I searched, but didn't see anything. I tried to push a aluminum welding rod through the bottom, but even pulling the hose as straight as I can it wouldn't go all the way through. I guess I have to go from the inside. Anyone had to do this before and can save me some time?
> 
> Thanks.


Yeah, it seems like I had the hose off mine from inside looking for a water leak into the cab last year. That ended up not being the problem, but when I do run into a stopped up drain I usually just try to blow compressed air through it with an air nozzle.

-R


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

I probably should of thought of that one. I'll give it a try. Thanks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I think that hose has a elbow in it... becareful you dont poke a hole in the evap..


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

tried to reply the other day, but couldn't do it from my phone.

I blew air in it and then had a gallon of water come out. Then the next day same thing, so blew through it again and so far it's all flowing.

Thanks.

Now I have to go pick up my second nitrous kit for it.


----------



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

in the end after 4 tries. It still clogged up and killed my blower motor. I had to replace the blower motor. Remove the glove box. Take the bottom half of the evaporator off. I found 17 years of dirt, grime, and leaves. I haven't driven it yet, but I bet my A/C is colder now.


----------

